# CRNA charges



## dmsmoak (May 11, 2011)

My question is that I have two different CRNA's that did the same procedure in the same day and the second one is not getting paid.  This patient had the primary surgery and them started to hemorrhage and was brought back to the OR later that day with the hemorrhaging.

The procedure that both the CRNA's used was 00840.  We used the QX modifier but not sure of any other modifier that can be used for the second procedure to show a return to the OR.  According to knowledgesource modifier 78 can not be used with this CPT code.

Is there any one out there that may be able to help me with this?  Thanks


----------



## aschaeve (May 11, 2011)

We add a 59 modifier to the second procedure being done.  You may also have to send the Anesthesia record to show that two procedures were done the same day.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## joshua.martin (May 12, 2011)

*need help*

Plz provide list of CPTs which CRNA can bill


----------



## rmalik (May 26, 2011)

I also need the same for my practice


----------

